# John Deere 37 or 37A sprocket modification



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

I own two 37A snowthrowers that mount to any of the classic 200 series John Deere tractors. There is a common modification that is done to the large sprocket on these units. That is to replace the sprocket with a small diameter unit that has fewer teeth. This will result in a faster rotating auger that will theoretically throw the snow farther.

One of my units has had the mod done by the previous owner. The other unit is still stock.

While searching around the interweb, I find that there is no premade John Deere part for the mod. One would have to contact some place like McMaster Carr and have the correct dimensions and such. I did find that McMaster Carr has such a unit - for approx. $107.

On the other hand, another place has the flat sprocket and a weld-on hub (you would have to weld it together) for considerably less money. I think that I am going to purchase these items and do the welding. It looks easy enough.

Does anybody know a better way? or a pre-made sprocket for less money?


----------

